# [Solved] Kein X login mehr als user!

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, irgentwas stimmt mit meinem gentoo nicht mehr ich kann mich nicht mehr als User einloggen "Failed to execute Login command" und in der shell fehlen die hälfte der befehle (nur als user). Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sun Feb 21, 2010 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drakesoft

hat sich schon erledigt ... ich hab versehentlich die rechte von /usr/bin geändert ohne es zu merken

----------

## toralf

 *drakesoft wrote:*   

> hat sich schon erledigt ... ich hab versehentlich die rechte von /usr/bin geändert ohne es zu merken

 Da würd' mich doch glatt interessieren, wie man das macht  :Wink: 

Davon abgesehen, könntest Du bitte ein "[Solved]" an den Beginn Deines Form-Threads setzen ?

----------

## drakesoft

naja im eifer des gefächts ich habe ein script erstellt das eine sicherung von daten vor nimmt und das nach /usr/bin kopiert und wollte es ausführbar machen und anscheinend hab ich nur /usr/bin in chmod geschrieben.

----------

